# 4 SALE CENTRAL SD Proctor Hill SV Charro ND nice bloodlines



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Proctor Hill SV Charro 
Promisedland Salvatore x Proctor Hill Charlize

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fb ... =1&theater


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think?*

I think.....

You should send him to me!  He sure is a handsome boy! :drool: and I am a big fan of Addie's goats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: What do you think?*

I want him too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think?*

I like him. I'd would want to see his dam's udder. But conformationally, he looks like a nice boy. I agree with the comments made about him on the facebook page. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think?*

very nice .... :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What do you think?*



KW Farms said:


> I like him. I'd would want to see his dam's udder. But conformationally, he looks like a nice boy. I agree with the comments made about him on the facebook page. :thumb:


I'm waiting for Charlize's 2012 udder . . . . . if it's shaped and as capacious as I think it will be, I am going to breed my Sugar creek Sally's Stella daughter to him for a repeat of last years kids. 
Thankyou for all the kind comments!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think?*

Sounds good...he really is a nice looking buck! :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What do you think?*

His Dam (FF in these pics) and Granddams' udders are with his info on my website: 
http://damascus-road-farm.webs.com/bucks.htm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think?*

Looks like he's got some nice udders behind him. :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 4 SALE CENTRAL SD Proctor Hill SV Charro ND nice bloodli*

I am severely reducing my herd, and I need to have this guy gone---
I will sell him for $300, ADGA registered, shipping available, transport available anywhere as long as it's within 100 miles of Emery, South Dakota. 
I also have a really nice blue eyed buckskin doe for sale with really nice Rosasharn lines on both sides of the pedigree and is super nice to look at. 
Quality goats, dirt cheap! 
Hardly any hay this year, need to get some goats gone!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 4 SALE CENTRAL SD Proctor Hill SV Charro ND nice bloodli*

If you were closer and I had the money, I'd snatch him right up )=


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 4 SALE CENTRAL SD Proctor Hill SV Charro ND nice bloodli*

Hi Talitha 

I was just looking at your website and noticed your beautiful little Poise N Ivy. We own her littermate sister "Tuscany". Aren't they beautiful does? :drool:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 4 SALE CENTRAL SD Proctor Hill SV Charro ND nice bloodli*

Love my little Ivy.  Her width and dairyness are incredible.  I am taking her to her first show early August.


----------

